# '04 exhaust conversion...



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't wait to change the exhaust on my '04 so I can have dual split exits. Does anyone have any advice on how to do it the right way? Would it be better to cut my existing bumper or get a newer one? I know there are a few conversion kits but I don't know which is best. I would appreciate any advice on what I need to do to make this happen.
++Sarah++


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I cut mine and had custom exhaust fabbed up. One day I'm going to fiberglass it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I went with the 05/06 mids and catback and got an 05/06 rear bumper. I WISH I would of found the PFYC Banshee inserts and did quad tips on my 04 bumper though.


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

I bought a set of Banshee inserts 3 years ago and just got around putting them on. I had the bumber cut professionally and they guy said it was a pain in the ass. Mine is not completed with the painting, but he also filled in the gaps and will sand it down for a smooth look before paint. I love the split exhaust look and its the best appearance mod you can have. Here is a vid I took a few weeks ago.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ it isn't hard form what one of the locals told me. He said it even came with a templete to cut properly. Maybe the older ones didn't?


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> ^ it isn't hard form what one of the locals told me. He said it even came with a templete to cut properly. Maybe the older ones didn't?


I got the templete from the website but the body shop didnt like the intructions. THe bumper is easy to cut if you know how to measure, it was just mounting the inserts to keep them secure and then the molding process was a pain...of course he only charged me $100 and I am sure it took longer than 2 hours for the whole process...lol


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah I've seen the Banshee inserts which are nice considering I would rather cut my bumper. On marylandspeed.com I saw the Spintech catback conversion exhaust but I don't know if I'd like it. Seems like this is going to be a long process. 

++Sarah++


----------



## GTOHawg (Apr 29, 2006)

Slacker said:


> Yeah I've seen the Banshee inserts which are nice considering I would rather cut my bumper. On marylandspeed.com I saw the Spintech catback conversion exhaust but I don't know if I'd like it. Seems like this is going to be a long process.
> 
> ++Sarah++


Thats where I got my headers and catback but I got mid pipes for an 05 and the exhaust is for the 05. I wanted a cleaner look underneath and the 04 mid pipes have a lot more curve than I wanted. But both are loud and sound mean. I had my headers and exhaust put on back to back days and it will only take the body shop 1 day to cut the bumper, unless you do it yourself. But after its all done, you will love the look and sound but be aware..it is LOUD. I turn heads all the time and I rode around with mufflers deleted and dumps for 2 years...lol


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I'm definitely looking for loud.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello, I am new here again. If everything goes well I will picking up an 04 this week. I wanted to ask for clarification. Do I have to order the 04 headers and cats but can use the 05 cat back and mufflers if I cut the bumper?
Oh, I forgot to put a post in the introduction area. I'll be right back and hope to here from someone soon. Thanks everyone.

Jerry


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I just get the 05 cat back? Does anybody know if the banshee kit is still in stock or even being made? I pick up the car tomorrow so I'm anxious to start on it.

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> Hello, I am new here again. If everything goes well I will picking up an 04 this week. I wanted to ask for clarification. Do I have to order the 04 headers and cats but can use the 05 cat back and mufflers if I cut the bumper?
> Oh, I forgot to put a post in the introduction area. I'll be right back and hope to here from someone soon. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Jerry


Headers are universal between the 04-06 GTOs



deputycrawford said:


> Can I just get the 05 cat back? Does anybody know if the banshee kit is still in stock or even being made? I pick up the car tomorrow so I'm anxious to start on it.
> 
> Jerry


You can use an 05 catback as long as you use the 05/06 mids. Keep in mind going from the 04 to 05 there is a little work with additional hangers, cutting the bumper ect.

Also with the muffler placement of the 05/06 style the tend to drone a little more the the 04s IMO.

Banshee kit is still sold and is an awsome product.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. I have been searching this and several other sites and couldn't find the header answer but found some of the 04 to 05 cat back thing. Seeing all the answers at one time puts it into perspective.That is also why I hijacked this thread instead of starting yet another one for most of the same questions. 
Oh, and thanks for the Banshee answer. I could not find the kit on the PFYC site so I e-mailed them. They said they still sell the kits and gave me the kit number. I must have to get better at searching for things. At least I have a plan now. 
I did pick up the 04. It is a black M6 with red interior. I hate to say it but I almost like it better than my black 09 G8 GT. I love this car. I'm gonna end up getting really stupid with mods now. I just know it. 

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> Thanks for the answer. I have been searching this and several other sites and couldn't find the header answer but found some of the 04 to 05 cat back thing. Seeing all the answers at one time puts it into perspective.That is also why I hijacked this thread instead of starting yet another one for most of the same questions.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the Banshee answer. I could not find the kit on the PFYC site so I e-mailed them. They said they still sell the kits and gave me the kit number. I must have to get better at searching for things. At least I have a plan now.
> 
> Jerry



Banshee kit is on PFYC website. It is under a weird section though. I think it was listed under exhaust and not body like I would of thought. They have some pics there too. I kick myself everyday for not going that route when I bought my 05 rear bumper instead.

http://www.pfyc.com/pc/GT5009/GTEXH/Speedbuilt+Banshee+Dual+Outlet+Exhaust+Inserts+2004+GTO.html


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i plan on doing the 05-06 conversion but you don't need the mid pipes form a 05-05, stainless steel works also makes a conversion kit which seems pretty nice.
Stainless Works


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I have done the search thing for pics of 2004 stock exhaust and haven't run across any yet. I had the car on a lift this morning and it looked like there was no resonators on the car. It looked like there are cats at the exhaust manifold and another set of cats about 8 inches past the O2 sensors. The mufflers look awfully small and nothing behind them but pipe. The car is way too quiet and I don't really want to get a mid pipe before I do the whole system. I'm a little lost on that one. 

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> i plan on doing the 05-06 conversion but you don't need the mid pipes form a 05-05, stainless steel works also makes a conversion kit which seems pretty nice.
> Stainless Works


There are a few companies that do a split exit for the 04s, but not many that I remember.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> I have done the search thing for pics of 2004 stock exhaust and haven't run across any yet. I had the car on a lift this morning and it looked like there was no resonators on the car. It looked like there are cats at the exhaust manifold and another set of cats about 8 inches past the O2 sensors. The mufflers look awfully small and nothing behind them but pipe. The car is way too quiet and I don't really want to get a mid pipe before I do the whole system. I'm a little lost on that one.
> 
> Jerry


the cats are near the exhust mani and the resinatorsare after that(between the O2s I would belive)


----------



## PnYeaTr (Aug 24, 2009)

The resonators are the ones on the sides of the transmission and quite often are just removed on gto when doing exhausts. I've been toyying with the idea of split rear on my 04 for a while now but decided to just get a cat-back that belongs on my car for the same performance gain.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> i plan on doing the 05-06 conversion but you don't need the mid pipes form a 05-05, stainless steel works also makes a conversion kit which seems pretty nice.
> Stainless Works


You can have a exhaust shop make you a custom exhaust. You may be able to have it made cheaper than buying a kit online. I had mine custom made cheaper than those kits.


deputycrawford said:


> I have done the search thing for pics of 2004 stock exhaust and haven't run across any yet. I had the car on a lift this morning and it looked like there was no resonators on the car. It looked like there are cats at the exhaust manifold and another set of cats about 8 inches past the O2 sensors. The mufflers look awfully small and nothing behind them but pipe. The car is way too quiet and I don't really want to get a mid pipe before I do the whole system. I'm a little lost on that one.
> 
> Jerry


The 04 exhaust setup has two cats after the manifolds the O2 sensors, resonators then the mufflers futher back before the diff.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya i thought about having a custom kit made i think it is nuts to pay 1000 dollars for a cat back


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> ya i thought about having a custom kit made i think it is nuts to pay 1000 dollars for a cat back


Yes it is. Depending on the exhaust shop some charge more or less for custom work. The ones I've talked to will charge you for the materials for example Al piping: $1 a foot and SS $1.50 a foot multiply that by 2 because dual exhaust. Then they will charge you extra for mandril(sp) bending and parts. You can buy their mufflers or you can bring in your own. I think I advarage around $300-$500 for custom exhaust cost.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions in terms of what mufflers sound great but also flow really well? Im not a big Flowmaster fan, I was thinking of Corsa or Borla but Im not sure.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

I found a JBA split rear exit cat-back made for an '04 on Summit. Complete with mufflers and 4 inch chrome tips. It is actually about the same price as Spintech's conversion kit if you choose to get 4 inch tips. (Spintech comes with 3 inch tips unless you upgrade for a hefty price). The only difference is you can get an X-pipe or H-pipe with Spintech for no extra charge. That is at least at marylandspeed.com. The JBA cat-back comes with an H-pipe. I'm liking the JBA better. I'm surprised by the price too. Not too bad.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a pic of the stock exhaust on the '04.
http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/attachments/pontiac-gto-2004-2006/176668d1240362211-exhaust-opinions-please-04-exhaust.jpg


----------

